# Course openings



## armyybrat59 (5 Jul 2011)

Just wanted to hear from anyone who knows if the next QL3 course is already full or is that another nasty rumour going around?  Will be in Borden next month and I have heard(there's those flipping rumours again) that early Sept. QL3 course is full and the next one is in Feb(?)  thats a heck of a long time to be on shite duty waiting for a course to start. Would another QL3 course ever get off the ground if a bunch of MP trade graduates from St Jean show up in Borden with NO course to go on?


----------



## FutureMP101 (5 Jul 2011)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but if you have not reported to PRETC yet chances are you will not be on the September course. There are alot of people who have been on PRETC for upwards of four months now waiting for the MP Ql3 course. Now that being said, spots do open up and you may get lucky and get dropped in last minute.    

Best of luck!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jul 2011)

armyybrat59 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to hear from anyone who knows if the next QL3 course is already full or is that another nasty rumour going around?  Will be in Borden next month and I have heard(there's those flipping rumours again) that early Sept. *QL3 course is full and the next one is in Feb(?)  thats a heck of a long time to be on shite duty waiting for a course to start.  * Would another QL3 course ever get off the ground if a bunch of MP trade graduates from St Jean show up in Borden with NO course to go on?



There are a lot of people in the CF that have been waiting a hell of a lot longer that that for their course. You're not even close to the extreme. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## garb811 (5 Jul 2011)

Seriously?  Again? Another panicked question based on a rumour relating to something you have absolutely no control over?  

Settle down and stop worrying!  If this is how you plan on spending your career it is going to be very short and very frustrating.


----------

